# Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar







*Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag​*
Wir hatten schon des Öfteren berichtet über Dr. Gero Hocker von der FDP.

Im realen Leben abseits der Politik ist er Angler, organisiert bei einem Verein im Anglerverband Niedersachsen (AVN; http://www.av-nds.de/).

Auf der politischen Bühne fiel er mehrfach positiv auf durch sein Eintreten für Angler und seine anglerfreundlichen Reden..

Wir berichteten mehrfach:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323114
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317204
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322882
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320969
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319921
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317099
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320176
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4568192#post4568192

Kreiszeitung.de berichtet nun, dass Dr. Gero Hocker in einer Urwahl am Montagabend bei einer Versammlung der FDP-Kreisverbände Verden und Osterholz im Hotel Gieschen in Achim als Kandidat der Liberalen für den Bundestagswahlkreis Osterholz-Verden nominiert wurde:
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...gero-hocker-bundestagskandidaten-7298925.html

Da ich angelnde wie anglerfreundliche Politiker im Bundestag mehr als zu schätzen weiss,  freue ich mich über diese Kandidatur.

Ob es Dr. Hocker schafft, gewählt zu werden und in der Bundespartei FDP auch Anglerfeundlichkeit zu installieren, wird sich zeigen.

Nach dem bisherigen Kurs der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, der Präsidentin des DAFV und Ex-Bundestagsabgeordneten Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, wäre hier eine Umorientierung im Sinne der Angler  wünschenswert.


Erster Anhaltspunkt wird die Beantwortung unseres Wahlprüfsteines sein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746

Bisher hatte die FDP trotz des Wunsches nach kurzer Eingangsbestätigung wie CDU, CSU und SPD leider noch NICHT reagiert.

Reagiert hatten bis dato GRÜNE, LINKE und AFD mit einer Rückmeldung.

Wir hoffen, dass Dr. Gero Hocker hier bei der Bundes-FDP im Sinne der Angler tätig werden kann.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## MarkusZ (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*

Nicht mein Wahlkreis, sonst hätte der meine Erststimme sicher.

Leider unwahrscheinlich, dass die FDP ein Direktmandat erhält.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*

Es ist zwar wünschenswert, wenn es mehr Politiker gäbe, die sich für die Interessen der Angler stark machen, aber in diesem Fall muss man realistisch sein.

- Im Bundestag würde er nicht viel bewegen können, da Angelpolitik fast immer Landespolitik ist
- mit dieser Partei wird er auch nicht viel bewegen können, die kämpfen ums Überleben und darum, überhaupt noch irgendwo in ein Parlament zu kommen

Mit Korte von den Linken haben wir auch einen Angler im Bundestag sitzen. Das ist fein und freut uns, bringt aber nix.

Schön, dass ein Politiker unser schönes Hobby teil, helfen wird er uns leider wohl nur sehr wenig können und da es neben dem Angeln noch viele andere wichtigere Themen gibt, ist er für mich persönlich als Mitglied einer neoliberalen Partei unwählbar


----------



## racoon (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir hoffen, dass Dr. Gero Hocker hier bei der Bundes-FDP im Sinne der Angler tätig werden kann.
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner




Wer ist WIR ? Für wen sprichst Du hier im Threat ? Sicher nicht für den Standart-Boardie - dem ist ja allgemeine Politik verboten. Kannst also nur für Dich sprechen - Dir selbst ist es ja nicht verboten. Bist Du schon so weit, dass Du über Dich in der Wir-Form sprichst ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2017)

Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> - Im Bundestag würde er nicht viel bewegen können, da Angelpolitik fast immer Landespolitik ist


GRUNDFALSCH!

BUNDEStierschutzgesetz und BUNDESnaturschutzgesetz machen Anglern oft mehr Ärger als alle Landesfischereigesetze zusammen.
Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746



racoon schrieb:


> dem ist ja allgemeine Politik verboten. Kannst also nur für Dich sprechen - Dir selbst ist es ja nicht verboten.


Wir - Redaktion.
Aber Du hast recht, ich ändere das gerne in "ich"..

Auch hier ist es, davon ab, keine allgemeine Politik, sondern Politik im Zusammenhang mit Angeln und Anglern.

Und genau das Gleiche würde ich zu jedem Kandidaten jeder anderen Partei bringen, der als Angler kandidiert und der sich genauso für Angler und Angeln einsetzt.


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*



racoon schrieb:


> Wer ist WIR ? Für wen sprichst Du hier im Threat ? Sicher nicht für den Standart-Boardie - dem ist ja allgemeine Politik verboten. Kannst also nur für Dich sprechen - Dir selbst ist es ja nicht verboten.



Hört, hört - wahre Worte! #6


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> GRUNDFALSCH!
> 
> BUNDEStierschutzgesetz und BUNDESnaturschutzgesetz machen Anglern oft mehr Ärger als alle Landesfischereigesetze zusammen.
> Siehe auch:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746



Nee, die meisten Restriktionen finden auf kommunaler und landespolitischer Ebene statt, meist unter tatenlosem Zusehen oder sogar mit Unterstützung der Landesverbände. Da würde Herr Höcker wesentlich mehr Einfluss nehmen können, als bei der heiligen Kuh, dem Tierschutzgesetz

Hier wird ein Hinterbänkler einer Hinterbänklerpartei wohl kaum auch nur einen Millimeter bewegen können.

Vielleicht beginnt er erstmal in seiner eigenen Partei, bei seiner lieben Kollegin der Frau Doktor. Solange die ihr Unwesen treibt, wird mein Stiftchen nicht einmal in der Nähe der FDP wandern - von der allgemeinen Politik dieser Partei mal abgesehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Vielleicht beginnt er erstmal in seiner eigenen Partei, bei seiner lieben Kollegin der Frau Doktor. Solange die ihr Unwesen treibt, wird mein Stiftchen nicht einmal in der Nähe der FDP wandern - von der allgemeinen Politik dieser Partei mal abgesehen.



Nichts anderes hab ich geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob es Dr. Hocker schafft, gewählt zu werden und in der Bundespartei FDP auch Anglerfeundlichkeit zu installieren, wird sich zeigen.
> 
> Nach dem bisherigen Kurs der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, der Präsidentin des DAFV und Ex-Bundestagsabgeordneten Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, wäre hier eine Umorientierung im Sinne der Angler  wünschenswert.



Und im Land (NDS, s.o.) macht er ja bereits gute Arbeit für Angler als Landtagsabgeordneter...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nichts anderes hab ich geschrieben:



Wie will er dann auf Bundesebene etwas bewegen, wenn er nicht einmal bei seinen eigenen Parteigenossen etwas bewegt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*

Siehe (Links oben), was er bisher in seinem Gebiet als Landespolitiker für Angler und Angeln bewegt hat.
Immer auch dem AVN gegen Angelverbote beigesprungen und auch im Parlament dazu Klartext geredet.

Wenn er das auch auf Bundesebene schafft.......

Und davon braucht es mehr (angelnde) Abgeordnete - ob in Landesparlamenten oder im Bundestag, und egal von welcher Partei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und genau das Gleiche würde ich zu jedem Kandidaten jeder anderen Partei bringen, der als Angler kandidiert und der sich genauso für Angler und Angeln einsetzt.



Man kann sich natürlich auch mehr Schützer und PETAner in Parlamenten wünschen...

Warum man das als Angler sollte, erschliesst sich mir zwar nicht, aber des Menschen Wille, ist se...........


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*

Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir ja Recht, es ist wünschenswert und positiv, wenn auch unsere Stimme in den Parlamenten Gehör findet, man sollte aber auch realistisch bleiben, wie groß der Einfluss einzelner Personen in der eigenen Partei und im Parlament dann wirklich ist. Unterm Strich wird Gehorsam gegenüber der eigenen Partei über Lobby-Interessen stehen.

Für mich persönlich stellen bei der Wahl meine eigenen Interessen als Angler nur einen Teil meiner Gesamtinteressen dar. Es ist ein tolles Hobby, aber es ist eben auch nur ein Hobby und Fragen wie Arbeitnehmerrechte, Rente, Gesundheit, Bildung, Steuern usw. sind eben auch Faktoren, die meine Wahl beeinflussen, daher ist es mir nicht egal, welcher Partei er angehört.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich stellen bei der Wahl meine eigenen Interessen als Angler nur einen Teil meiner Gesamtinteressen dar.


Anscheinend muss ich tatsächlich in jedem Artikel immer alles nochmal reinkopieren, bis es jeder begreift:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG!!!!*
> _ALLEINE auf den Ergebnissen und Antworten eines Wahlprüfsteines (ob hier bei uns oder bei anderen Interessensgebieten/gruppen) sollte NIEMAND seine Wahlentscheidung gründen.
> 
> Ob und wie die Parteien jedoch antworten, gibt sowohl ein Bild über deren grundsätzliche Einstellungen zum Angeln wie auch über ihre Bürgernähe/ferne ab._



Genau das Gleiche gilt hier natürlich auch...

Ebenso wie immer noch gilt:
Politik hier NUR im Zusammenhang mit Angeln/Anglern (weswegen mir HIER auch wurscht ist, welche Parteizugehörigkeit oder welche anderen politischen Standpunkte, dazu gibts dann andere Medien/Foren))...

Es ist gut, wenn Angler in Parlamente kommen und sich als Angler für  die Belange von Anglern einsetzen - egal von welcher Partei.

Besser als jeder NABU-, BUND- oder PETAner-Abgeordnete jedenfalls - auch egal von welcher Partei...

Und wer als sich als angelnder Bundestagskandidat bei mir meldet und/oder ich das wie heute aus Pressemeldungen mitbekomme, der wird - egal von welcher Partei - von mir genauso bekannt gemacht und unterstützt..

Wer sein Angeln als Kandidat verschweigt oder nix für Angler macht in Parlamenten, obwohl er Angler ist, der kann auch keinerlei Unterstützung erwarten - egal von welcher Partei..........

So einfach is dat............


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Anscheinend muss ich tatsächlich in jedem Artikel immer alles nochmal reinkopieren, bis es jeder begreift



Ich lese nun mal nicht jeden Artikel und jeden Thread, dafür habe ich keine Zeit, aber gut, dass du es noch einmal klar gestellt hast.

Ich sage ja auch nichts dagegen, dass solche Infos hier veröffentlicht werden, im Gegenteil, es ist ein Bauteil einer großen Summe, um zu einer eigenen Wahlentscheidung zu kommen, daher finde ich es ja auch gut, wenn solche Infos bekannt werden.

Hoffen wir bei der Wahl auf das Beste - für uns Angler und für uns alle! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Ich sage ja auch nichts dagegen, dass solche Infos hier veröffentlicht werden, im Gegenteil, es ist ein Bauteil einer großen Summe, um zu einer eigenen Wahlentscheidung zu kommen, daher finde ich es ja auch gut, wenn solche Infos bekannt werden.
> 
> Hoffen wir bei der Wahl auf das Beste - für uns Angler und für uns alle! #6


Geht doch - danggggeee ;-))))


----------



## kati48268 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*

Mit FDP hab ich auch nichts am Hut.
Begrüsse es aber grundsätzlich, wenn überhaupt Angler im Bundestag sitzen, gleich welcher Partei.

Beispiel: da kommt ein Antrag rein, der weitere Einschränkungen für Angler bewirken könnte.
Diese werden in den jeweiligen Fraktionen besprochen.
Da kann es nur helfen, wenn auch mal jemand dabei sitzt, der den Blickwinkel der Angler auf dem Schirm hat.
_Die andere Seite_ hat reichlich politiker auf dem Zettel, das sollte man nicht vergessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _Die andere Seite_ hat reichlich politiker auf dem Zettel, das sollte man nicht vergessen.


EBEN!!!!!


----------



## captn-ahab (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mit FDP hab ich auch nichts am Hut.
> .



Ich begrüße auf jeden Fall eine breite Streuung politischer Aspekte im Bundestag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*



bastido schrieb:


> Mir ist ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz klar warum wem auch immer aus diesem parlamentarischen Selbstbedienungsladen ausgerechnet hier eine Plattform gegeben wird.


Weil es darum geht, ein Netzwerk aus Anglern auch im politischen Bereich zu etablieren, um nicht auf  Anglerfeinde und kompetente Nichtangler wie Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan (auch FDP) oder Schützer oder PETAner angewiesen zu sein beim Thema Angeln in Parlamenten...

Und wer bei uns regelmäßig im Angelpolitikbereich mitliest, der kann auch nachvollziehen, dass wir redaktionell schon Politiker fast aller Parteien (ich glaube CSU noch nicht, müsst ich nachgucken. Und Grüne auch nicht - da gabs halt nix zu loben aus anglerischer Sicht), von Linken, SPD, CDU, FDP, Freie Wähler, AfD etc. gelobt haben, wenn sie sich für Angler einsetzten..




bastido schrieb:


> Ich werde jeden einzelnen an seinen Taten messen und nicht an Gesagtem, schon gar nicht an Äußerungen vor einer Wahl.


Genau, ich auch..

Positiv begleiten werde ich trotzdem jede(n) Politiker(in), der/die sich so wie Gero Hocker aktiv, öffentlich im Parlament wie auch in Medien für Angler und Angeln einsetzt!

Und wenn sie dann scheitern oder mauscheln oder Angler am Ende verraten wie bei der SPD oder aktuell die CDU in Baden-Württemberg,  das auch genauso klar öffentlich machen...


----------



## Deep Down (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*

Für Angler in Nds. wird so jemand im Landtag fehlen aber auch im Bundestag gibt es genug weltverbesserischen Tierschutzwahn zu verhindern bzw zu korrigieren, was Anglern mittelbar wieder zu gute kommt.


----------



## rippi (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*

Der Typ heisst Dr. Gero wie geil ist das denn. Geil wäre wenn er Verteidigungsminister werden würden. Dann hätten wir endlich unsere Red-Ribbon Army die sich für anglerische Belange 'einsetzt'.   

Auf gehts Dr.Gero. Mehr Cyborgs für die Anglerschaft!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*



bastido schrieb:


> Hieran mangelt es uns Anglern aber ganz gewiss, an einer einflussreichen Lobby die fähig ist das Spiel für ihre Klientel zu beeinflussen.


Sind wir uns absolut einig.

Daher mein Lob eben an jeden Parlamentarier (jeder Partei), der das so positiv und offen und offensiv wie Dr. Hocker für Angler und Angeln angeht.

Bisher im Land NDS, zukünftig dann hoffentlich genauso im Bundestag..

Auch ein Punkt, bei dem ich mir mit dem AVN einig bin:
Die kümmern sich da um die politische Landschaftspflege bei allen Parteien und bringen auch alles von allen Parteien, die bei ihnen was fürs Angeln tun..

Das muss man anfangen und angehen, wenn sich was ändern soll an der Übermacht der "schützenden" Angelfeinde aller Parteien auch in den Parlamenten .... 

Ich versuche meine Teil dazu beizutragen und werde anglerfreundliche Politiker allüberall weiter loben und, wo möglich, auch fördern....




PS:


bastido schrieb:


> dass der Anteil an angelnden Parlamentariern dem Anteil an Anglern an der Gesamtbevölkerung wohl jetzt schon sehr nahe kommen wird.


Ich hatte die Parteien schon mal vor 8 oder 9 Jahren, bei der vorletzten Bundestagswahl diesbezüglich angeschrieben - da wussten sie es nicht, wer bei ihnen angelt.

Müsste ich vielleicht wieder mal nachhaken - guter Punkt, DANKE!


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher mein Lob eben an jeden Parlamentarier (jeder Partei), der das so positiv und offen und offensiv wie Dr. Hocker für Angler und Angeln angeht.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich versuche meine Teil dazu beizutragen und erde anglerfreundliche Politiker allüberall weiter loben und, wo möglich, auch fördern....




 Bislang könnte man meinen viele angelnde Politiker Deutschland würden sich Ihres Hobbys schämen.

 Die sind so etwas von still, das man um die Politik einzubinden dann  eine Politikerin wählte,  die nicht einmal selbst angelt. Sie hatte sich vorher ja immerhin schon, mal im Interesse der Angler eingesetzt.

 Hallo es gibt uns wirklich und wir sind viele...wir sind ein ganzer Wirtschaftszweig und es sind die Pachten die viele Gewässer erhalten, der Fischbesatz der die Fischzucht und Fischteiche  finanziert und es sind oft die Angler die Euch das Feigenblatt gaben, um Aussagen zu können in Deutschland leben nun wieder recht viele Wanderfische.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Bislang könnte man meinen viele angelnde Politiker Deutschland würden sich Ihres Hobbys schämen.



So ist es (leider), Bernd.. 

Daher Flagge zeigen mit angelnden Politikern (jeder Partei) gegen Anglerfeinde in Politik, Behörden, Ministerien, Medien und anglerfeindlichen Verbänden..


----------



## fishhawk (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*

Hallo,

kann mich noch an ein Wahlplakat aus den 70ern erinnern:

Kanzlerkandiat Willy Brandt einsam mit der Angel in der Hand am Flussufer stehend.

Ich durfte damals allerdings noch nicht wählen, weil noch zu jung.

Eher unwahrscheinlich, dass ein deutscher Spitzenpolitiker heutzutage was ähnliches bringt.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*

...und er hat gar nicht geangelt, sondern soll das nur so dargestellt haben um bodenständig & volksnah zu wirken. 

Da sieht man mal den Wandel der Zeit - zu unseren Ungunsten.


----------



## fishhawk (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*

Hallo,



> und er hat gar nicht geangelt, sondern soll das nur so dargestellt haben um bodenständig & volksnah zu wirken.


[

hast du das auf Facebook gelesen oder gibt es dafür echte Belege?


----------



## kati48268 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*

Muss ich suchen, da gab es mal einen langen Bericht zu...


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*

Doch. Der war wirklich in seiner Freizeit gerne mit der Angel am See.


----------



## fishhawk (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*



> Muss ich suchen, da gab es mal einen langen Bericht zu..



Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn dieser ominöse Bericht vom politischen Gegener stammte.

Wens interessiert was "Die Welt" dazu meint :

Hat-Willy-Brandt-geangelt?


----------



## Dachfeger (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*

Ich wünsche ihm alles Gute. Seine Reden im Landtag fand ich, das Angeln betreffend, sehr gut.
[edit by Admin - keine allgemeine Politik]. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP) kandidiert für den Bundestag*

Ich kenn inzwischen ein paar Angler in verschiedenen Fraktionen im Bundestag.

Da bekennt sich aber keiner öffentlich - und Druck und positive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler wie Dr. Hocker macht auch keiner..

Inzwischen haben aber alle Parteien ausser der CSU hier zumindest mal Eingang der Fragen bestätigt und Antwort angekündigt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746


----------

